# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  HTI ONLINE SERVICES iPhone Unlock: POLAND Orange, POLAND Play

## mohamed73

*HTI ONLINE SERVICES iPhone Factory Unlock POLAND ORANGE
POLAND PLAY*   *!!! CAUTION !!!*  *YOU MUST DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL NEW VERSION 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ONLY THIS VERSION HAVE NEW CARRIERS
OLD VERSION WILL NOT HAVE NEW ADDED CARRIERS IN THE LIST*    *WHAT IS NEW:* 
iPhone Factory Unlock added more carriers: *POLAND ORANGE
POLAND PLAY*    *Features:* 
You need to have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to be able to submit jobs.  *Activation cost:* 
- No activation required  *Description:* 
- Factory Unlock for your iPhone  *Credit consumption policy by carrier:*  *CHECK WITH YOUR HTI ONLINE SERVICES SOFTWARE*   *Time for unlocking:* *CHECK WITH YOUR HTI ONLINE SERVICES SOFTWARE*  *Refund policy:*
- if phone was not able to be unlocked, your credits will be refunded
- if phone was *added to wrong carrier*, your credits will *NOT be refunded (to avoid wrong carrier, use IMEI Check services)  - NEW OPTION ADDED: CANCEL JOB
If you submit IMEI twice by mistake, you can cancel your job also by
yourself but this will cost you 5 HTI credits. 
Check HTI ONLINE software and you will see CANCEL button there. 
But, if your IMEI is already downloaded from our database by the operator,
you CAN NOT have any refund for this any more because we are also
charged for this IMEI twice by our provider.*    ** the consumption and time are for reference only and 
can be changed any time without notification, 
you have to check every time before you upload a job*   *IPHONE IMEI CHECK - NEW SERVICE FOR HTI CREDITS :*   
IPHONE IMEI CHECK service require ACTIVATION and we give users 
2 options for this, they can chose according to their daily needs:  *1. IPHONE IMEI CHECK 5 (Lite)*
Activation cost: 50 HTI Credits
Description: 5 FREE IMEI requests per day, after 5 FREE IMEI per day, consumption for each request is 1 HTI credit  *2. IPHONE IMEI CHECK 20*
Activation cost: 100 HTI credits
50 HTI credits (if option 1 is activated already)
Description: 20 FREE IMEI requests per day, after 20 FREE IMEI per day, consumption for each request is 1 HTI credit    
I wish you happy iPhone Unlocking with HTI ONLINE SERVICES. 
BR,
Manole

----------


## الذهب

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------

